# Outcast Speck Head Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*ELIGIBLE SPECIES: Speckled Trout and Sheepshead*

DATES and TIMES:​ 6:00 am March 1 thru 8:00 pm March 31​ .​ WEIGH SCALES: OUTCAST BAIT and TACKLE​ ​ *All FISH MUST BE CAUGHT ON ROD & REEL*


*ONE PRIZE PER ENTRY*


*ENTRY FEE: $25.00 PER PERSON* ​ ​ *CASH AWARDS*

*GUARANTEED!!!*​ ​ *Speckled Trout and Sheepshead *

*1st PRIZE……….$250.00 *
*2ndPRIZE……….$150.00 *
*3rdPRIZE………..$100.00*


​ *WINNERS MAY CLAIM THEIR CHECKS ON OR AFTER April 2, 2014*
​


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Is the winning weight a sum of a speck and sheepshead or is there a speck category and sheepshead category?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

It's just 1st-3rd largest fish for one or the other Trout or Sheepshead you can't place in both. You can weigh in both category's though, but only win one prize.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Got it. Thanks


----------

